# mini / dwarf goldfish??



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Do you mean goldfish goldfish, or something that looks similar?


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I meant a GF, but any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would say the closest thing to a dwarf goldfish would probably be a Rosy Red Minnow. Im sure there are others but that is all I can think of.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

a mini crap factory is still a crap factory.
get some Dwarf Gourami , much cooler.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I think the smallest "breed" of goldfish is the pearlscale--they look like golfballs with dropsy. They aren't anything like a small fish, though. (Ounce for ounce, a goldfish doesn't produce more crap than a gourami.)


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

Mori said:


> I think the smallest "breed" of goldfish is the pearlscale--they look like golfballs with dropsy. They aren't anything like a small fish, though. (Ounce for ounce, a goldfish doesn't produce more crap than a gourami.)



pearlscales get big but not long.. they just fill out in "different" directions then other fish.. instead of jsut growing in length they grow out in width just a much.. so they end up looking like softballs. someone has one they looks like a softball 0_o just as big. 

and there are no small goldfish. if they are small they are stunted or young but they are suppose to be 3-4 inches long at 1 year old.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

spypet said:


> a mini crap factory is still a crap factory.
> get some Dwarf Gourami , much cooler.


Crap factories are plecos. Goldfish are pretty cool. I personally find gourami's super boring. Had them for years, never going back. :thumbsdow


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Crap factories are plecos. Goldfish are pretty cool. I personally find gourami's super boring. Had them for years, never going back. :thumbsdow


pearls are alright for just sitting there. it is nice to have something that sits still in a tank with tetras.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

What about China Dolls? Are they just a breed of pearlscale?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Rosy barbs look like goldfish and stay relatively small. Cherry barbs remind me of koi or common carp.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

spypet said:


> a mini crap factory is still a crap factory.
> get some Dwarf Gourami , much cooler.


Man Spypet.. you want a crap factory check out your crayfish.. they make more ammonia then a goldfish. :smile:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

G/f are huge waste factorys.
The black moore is probally the smallest breed, but why do you want one?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

CardBoardBoxProcessor said:


> your crayfish make more ammonia then a goldfish.


touché - that's why I keep them in a separate lightly planted tank,
with my only other crap factories... Endler's livebearer(guppy) females.
please don't take my goldfish disgust personally,
it's just the way I was wired.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

spypet said:


> touché - that's why I keep them in a separate lightly planted tank,
> with my only other crap factories... Endler's livebearer(guppy) females.
> please don't take my goldfish disgust personally,
> it's just the way I was wired.


I don't take anything personally. I am just pointing out facts. :smile:


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

black moores are a big breed. spypet you just made my day CRAP FACTORIES !
the goldfish is the dirtiest fish to be kept. a dwarf goldfish ? no such thing , all goldfish more or less get the size of a baseballl.(plus fins)

jordan


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Black moores are one of the smallest breeds. Usually they don't get over 5"
Comets(feeders) can get to 2'


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Dwarf Golden Barbs make me think of minature goldfish whenever I see them. They're in the same cyprinid family and they have that orange coloring to them.

Here's a link:
FishProfiles.com - Puntius gelius


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

black moores? ive seen tons at the size of a football.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you sure they were moors and not thetelescope kind?
There are 2 that looks alike when small.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Aren't moors pretty much just black telescopes? I dunno. Anyway, they all get pretty big. Those dwarf golden barbs suggested above might be worth checking out, though.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

telescope and moores are the same ive seen the order for them 
its says black telescope/moore


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

A moor is a black telescope. It is redundant to say 'black' moor. Moor derives from the Chinese 'mo' meaning ink. I've heard of the China Doll mentioned above - they supposedly do not grow more than 2 - 2.5" (not including tail). However, I do not really think that this is a true variety.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

if a china doll is a pearlscale , then weve ordered pearlscales in at 4-5 inches so there not the smallest dudes and dudettes.


----------



## legendaryfrog (Dec 21, 2006)

For your information , i own 8 goldfish and all of them are the size of a softball. that includes the black moore's.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

yup, hhaha that sounds like a goldfish to me. must be one big or on dirty tank :| to upkeep.


----------

